# Museum Security Supervisor, Wellesley College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Supervisor, The Davis Museum
Institution:
*Wellesley College*

Location:
Wellesley, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/24/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Implements all policies and procedures related to life safety, museum security, and facility maintenance for the Davis Museum. Assure the security of the permanent collection and loans to the museum and the safety of museum visitors and employees while allowing for free and open access to the museum.

In the absence of the Security Manager, the Security Supervisor enforces museum policies, gallery rules and regulations. Required to open and close the museum. Monitor all electronic security and fire alarm systems. Supervises the safe evacuation of staff and patrons during emergency situations. Assist with medical emergencies and directs responding agencies (WCPD, WFD). Supervise student visitor assistants and contract security guards and provide training as needed. Monitor mechanical systems and environmental conditions and will schedule and monitor repair work. Act as liaison between the museum and Wellesley College community. Implements museum disaster preparedness plan. Implement pest control program for museum environment. Works with and supports museum staff, college faculty, and building service personnel. Available to cover Security Manager and Supervisor sick days and vacations weeks. Required to be on-call and carry a pager when covering vacations. Manages the sale of museum products and overall visitor services.

The security of the museum is completely dependent on the reliability of the security team and its programs and policies. The care and preservation of the museum's collection demands 24-hour oversight of the museum facility and systems. The Museum as a publicly accessible facility of Wellesley College must operate on a reliable schedule. The timeliness of the Security staff is important in assuring this accessibility. Because of extensive contact with a range of constituencies, a high level of service and the overall effectiveness of the security program shape the visitor's museum experience. The quality of the museum experience is also shaped to a great degree by the maintenance of Museum Facility.

*Requirements:*

High school degree required. BA in Security Management or Law Enforcement is preferred.
Minimum 3 years experience in the security/law enforcement field.
Knowledge of and experience with security alarm control systems, including CCTV and CCURE is preferred.
Must be responsible and reliable and have effective oral and written communication skills.
Ability to exercise sound judgment in carrying out and enforcing established policies and procedures.
Ability to work a flexible work week including weekends and evening special events.
When warranted will cover security guard positions.
Must pass a background check.
Demonstrated ability to work with a diverse community and young adults.
The position interacts with visitors, museum staff, contract workers, and security staff on a daily basis and therefore good communication skills and the ability to deal tactfully with everyone is a must.
*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Human Resources
Wellesley College
106 Central Street
Wellesley, MA 02481

Phone:
781-283-3202

Online App. Form:
http://career.wellesley.edu/postings/1523


----------

